# Mouse and Keyboard don't work in KDM?



## gore (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the first time I've really ran into this problem, like, ever... And after 10 years of using I'm a little stumped at this point....

Set up of machine -

Basically it's my test machine. It's very VERY low end and old, but since it still works I don't like wasting hardware.

Gateway Essentials PC with an 80 GB HD (Fairly new drive, installed it a few years ago lol).

PS/2 Mouse from a Compaq machine, has two buttons and the Scroll Button (Standard in other words) though PS/2 doesn't seem to be these days...

Keyboard is the Gateway one it came with over 10 years ago and works fine.

The video card is an ATI.... Not sure exact model, but it has 8 MBs

192 MBs RAM

Intel Celeron 433 MHz Processor

Monitor is Gateway EV500, 15 inches, CRT big thing. If you can call 15 inches big lol.


What I've done with the base install -

I first installed Window Maker, Wterm, E-Term, Enlightenment, KDE, Gnome, some ports I like, and then forgot to install x.org and tried to load KDM, which didn't work obviously, so I did pkg_add -r xorg and let it run for a few while it did that, and then killed the previous KDM that had ran unsuccessfully, and typed KDM again.

KDM loaded up, (GDM for some reason won't run and says a file isn't there but I'm more going for an answer for KDM anyway) and so after KDM loads, I see it on screen, but, the keyboard won't work, and neither will the Mouse.

I can't move the mouse or type into the Keyboard, and I haven't done anything that I didn't do when I used FreeBSD on this machine and others so I'm not sure what to try even.

I have not configured X, and when X is NOT loaded, both mouse and keyboard work fine. I've only configured X a few times on BSD because normally after it's installed, I just load KDM or GDM, and they work fine. So I'm really stumped. I've used BSD on this machine before, and X works fine normally.

I'm running FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE. No configurations yet as I just finished installing stuff I wanted after the base system. As stated before, I haven't ever configured X before, so I'm going to start poking in that direction for now, but, as I said, KDM loaded just fine, it was the Mouse and Keyboard that work fine otherwise that aren't working right now.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2010)

Sticky: Configuring X - read before you ask questions!


----------



## gore (Jun 17, 2010)

> Starting with version 7.4, Xorg can use HAL to autodetect keyboards and mice. The sysutils/hal and devel/dbus ports are installed as dependencies of x11/xorg, but must be enabled by the following entries in the /etc/rc.conf file:
> 
> Code:
> hald_enable="YES"
> dbus_enable="YES"



You know, I bet ya that's why it worked just fine in the other versions I used, which were before 7.7... Dice you've known me a pretty long time, you know it's probably just one of those days where I wasn't thinking lol.

I'll keep you posted though.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2010)

gore said:
			
		

> You know, I bet ya that's why it worked just fine in the other versions I used, which were before 7.7... Dice you've known me a pretty long time, you know it's probably just one of those days where I wasn't thinking lol.


I didn't even notice it was you, all I saw was another "my mouse/keyboard doesn't work in X" post :e

I'm sure hald and dbus were the problem. Everybody seems to trip on it.


----------



## gore (Jun 17, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Everybody seems to trip on it.



Well, considering Berkeley is known for two things; BSD and LSD, there is going to be tripping somewhere


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 17, 2010)

Next time, trip into the right subforum


----------



## gore (Jun 17, 2010)

Look at it this way, I don't have an ego so big I can't admit when screwing up. And Believe me, with SOME forums I've seen, that's saying something at least lol.

By the way, GDM works now too... Amazing... (I LITERALLY forgot to install xorg with pkg_add and the reason? I'm so used to Linux that I figured installing gnome, KDE, and other would flag that as a dependency, so I didn't think about it!)...

Ah well, even after 10 years of learning about Unix, you can still look like an incompetent moronic newbie 

Funny sidenote, you're are in der Nederlands, and according to MKM (Marshall Kirk) that's where he said the very first person they noticed with root access on their machine was from  (In 20 Years of Berkeley Unix on DVD, someone from the audience asks him when the first time a Hacker or someone had gotten Root on their machine, and he says it was from there).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, the Netherlands are famous for having an ISP promising a free subscription and apple pie to people who manage to hack into a root shell on any of their servers ..


----------



## gore (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think I've heard of that before lol. Why Apple?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2010)

Cause apple pie is delicious 

It's my ISP by the way. Founded by a group of hackers and it was one of the first commercial ISPs in Holland. They're still one of the few that actually care about things like privacy.


----------



## gore (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea but, you can get Apple Pie any time... If I was in the Netherlands I don't think Pie would be on the top of my list of things to want. Remember Jinx is from there too


----------

